# short and skinny problems



## YoAdrienne! (Dec 2, 2013)

So I'm just starting out and am getting a lot of mixed opinions about what kind of gear I should be looking for. Despite all the bruises, pains, possible whip lash, and over all muscle soreness I really cannot wait to get back on a board. The problem I'm having is I'm 5'3", 125 lbs and not afraid of anything but zombies and creepers. Should I buy a kids board? What do I look for in bindings? Camber vs Rocker? Boots? I live in a part of the world with one "ski/ snowboard resort" that's primarily made up of fake snow.. does that make a difference? Can I just practice on the giant frozen grassy hill in my back yard? :dizzy: Also... goggles... I mean why aren't the lenses just named after what its actually used for...and lastly, price. I'm a parent. Can I hold off buying that $400 board, or is it completely worth it? I get the gear-head thing. Im really into backpacking, and other forms of outdoor sporting, but sometimes price isn't the case when it comes to effectiveness..Anyway, help?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

YoAdrienne! said:


> So I'm just starting out and am getting a lot of mixed opinions about what kind of gear I should be looking for. Despite all the bruises, pains, possible whip lash, and over all muscle soreness I really cannot wait to get back on a board. The problem I'm having is I'm 5'3", 125 lbs and not afraid of anything but zombies and creepers. Should I buy a kids board? What do I look for in bindings? Camber vs Rocker? Boots? I live in a part of the world with one "ski/ snowboard resort" that's primarily made up of fake snow.. does that make a difference? Can I just practice on the giant frozen grassy hill in my back yard? :dizzy: Also... goggles... I mean why aren't the lenses just named after what its actually used for...and lastly, price. I'm a parent. Can I hold off buying that $400 board, or is it completely worth it? I get the gear-head thing. Im really into backpacking, and other forms of outdoor sporting, but sometimes price isn't the case when it comes to effectiveness..Anyway, help?


Get a 147-150 board. Plenty out there.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd second the 147-150ish recommendation.

What region are you in? For now I would recommend a typical cheap cambered board. If you live in an area with a lot of ice, magnetraction might not be a bad idea.

Fake snow doesn't make a difference, but altitude, moisture and temperature do. In ten years of snowboarding you'll have learned and forgotten more about the subtleties of snow and the weather patterns that lead to it's formation, than any normal human would ever care to know.

PM wiredsport on this forum. He can hook you up with an inexpensive rig. Getting a $400 board is a total waist of money at this point. You'll know what you want in a couple years. I would however get decent boots and bindings.

Make sure you try the boots on in a store. You can't buy boots online. It just doesn't work.

What is a creeper? And what is your address? Just effing with ya!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, foot size (actual foot size not what size shoes you wear), gender, and country would help.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

147-150 should work. eat a lot of food and gain some muscles:laugh:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I would go 145-147 at that weight and also riding that kind of mountain. It will be more fun.


----------

